# Ferret videos by my friends



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

All ferret lovers enjoy ferret videos so I thought that I'd share my friends' ferret videos on here and whenever they upload I'll post their videos on this thread, the first video I'll share is by Cpt Jack Ferret.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

And here is a music video created by Thunder Paws featuring all her ferret babies and albino jill Elsa


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Another ferrety music video by Thunder Paws


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Funny Sleeping Ferret by Thunder Paws, very cute snoring ferret :3


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you s for sharing these videos FF. Aren't ferrets great!? Whats not to love about them And I'll look out for Captain Jacks tips on greedy ferrets


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

As long as Loki isn't so chubby that she gets pee on her belly when she toilets then she's not too chubby


----------



## Thunderpaws (Aug 19, 2016)

Thx frolicking ferrets!!!  ur a real good friend to me :Cat


----------

